

Please stop using white text on black background - iamjdg

Is it just me?  White text on black background is just horrible on my eyes, when I leave the web page I continue to see patterns for 5 minutes.  This should be common knowledge among web designers/developers, no?
======
gharbad
white text on black is no better or worse than black text on white

Try dimming your display to a reasonable level and improving the lighting
around your monitor(s).

------
pavel_lishin
Please stop using black text on a white background.

Is it just me? Black text on white background is just horrible on my eyes,
when I leave the webpage I see an afterglow for five minutes. It's like
staring into a flashlight, no?

